# File Path Problems & Sharing Power Query Solutions



## Monsignor (Dec 4, 2015)

Last night I was at my desktop developing a great Power Query solution. With all of the source files in Dropbox, I decided to take my laptop and go work somewhere else. Well, the file paths and folder paths were no good and my queries errored out.

It's understandable why that happened, but is there a way around this such that multiple people can at least view the data in the workbook?


----------



## anvg (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi
You could use a solution Building a Parameter Table for Power QueryThe Ken Puls (Excelguru) Blog
For getting your power query book folder try a such formula

```
=MID(CELL("filename"),1,LOOKUP(99,SEARCH("\",CELL("filename"),ROW($1:$99))))
```
as a part of your parameter table. Combining it with external source file names and folders you can get dynamic paths to your data sources linked to parameters names which you get with fnGetParameter in your power query code.

Regards,


----------



## Monsignor (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks! Yes. I got in touch with Ken and he also pointed me to chapter 23 in 'M is for Data Monkey.' I didn't know "Parameter Table" was the answer to the problem.


----------

